# Allocation of Funds in Quinn Life Freeway



## Spinnaker (16 May 2011)

In Freeway -4 funds- since 2007.
 e20,000 initially, fell to e15000 now e18,237 

Allocation, by VALUE after only a few switches is now: 

  Euro 20%
  Bonds 30%
  Biotech 42%
  Emerging 8%

Objective. Medium to Long term growth 

Any thoughts on fund switches ? 

[ Note I have read aother threads here re 'safety' in Quinn Life. My decision is to stay so no comments required in that regard, thanks]


----------



## fionn2011 (19 May 2011)

I'm no financial expert, but for what its worth, my allocation is as follows

40% Euro
10 % Irish (rem ISEQ is now industrials &agribusiness)
30% US
10% UK
10% Japan

So only half is exposed to currency risk / half is outside stressed euro

I understand that QLs bond fund is in only a tiny number of bonds (Irish/ Finnish/ German), so that would concern me
42% alloc to biotech is unusual? Its high risk (high return) & also has a currency risk


----------



## Spinnaker (19 May 2011)

Fionn 

Mix (by present value) has evolved this way with good growth in Biotech units and losses in the others. 

Not an expert here by any means and thanks for inputs. I will investigate bonds closer now and give consideration to reduction in Biotech, Irish (investment, agribusiness)  and final currency mix too  

Spin


----------



## Buddyboy (20 May 2011)

Also look at rebalancing, which will readjust your percentages to the original levels.

Google search will throw up all info you need.

(Did it myself with my Quinn funds earlier this year - easy and quick to do).


----------



## milic (9 Jun 2011)

I see that in last Friday's Irish Times, Charlie Fell is optomistic about Emerging Markets


----------



## PMU (10 Jun 2011)

Spinnaker said:


> Allocation, by VALUE after only a few switches is now:
> 
> Euro 20%
> Bonds 30%
> ...


 An allocation of 30% to bonds implies a defensive investor but an allocation of 42% to Biotech implies an aggressive investor. So perhaps you need initially to assess your investment objectives?
  Biotech is not an asset class; it’s a tilt or flavour in foreign developed market equities.  But you’ve no other exposure to foreign developed market equities at the asset class level (e.g. S&P; FTSE), so perhaps you should consider rebalancing some of your gains in Biotech to S&P/FTSE and (perhaps?) JP.   
  [Disclosure: Long some but not all QL funds mentioned in this post.  Disclaimer: The above is comment / observation and is not a recommendation to follow any particular investment strategy or to buy / not buy any particular fund or stock.]


----------

